# General > Recommendations >  Best for stripping paint?

## Thumper

I would like to repaint my stairs but it has loads of layers of paint on it and has really bad lumps of paint falling off it everywhere,ideally I would like to return it to its "natural" state but I am unsure as to how to take all the layers of paint off?Any ideas would be great! x

----------


## upolian

> I would like to repaint my stairs but it has loads of layers of paint on it and has really bad lumps of paint falling off it everywhere,ideally I would like to return it to its "natural" state but I am unsure as to how to take all the layers of paint off?Any ideas would be great! x


nitromors  :Smile:  i used it on skirting with layers upon layer of paint,i brushed it on left it for a bit,then used a scraper to remove paint...it was quite easy to do :Wink:  i bought from homebase not sure who would stock it in thurso try W&D ROSS next to riverside replicas x

----------


## Dadie

Do half the stairs at a time...either every 2nd step or just half a step on the whole lot as sods law if you do the whole lot someone will need to go up or down  ::  ::

----------


## upolian

> Do half the stairs at a time...either every 2nd step or just half a step on the whole lot as sods law if you do the whole lot someone will need to go up or down


 
Nothing worse than that.... people walking over you when your working

----------


## wicker8

hi thumper yes nitromors is spot on like the guys said i used it to take my stair case back to the natural wood hard work but well worth it in the end its quite expensive and wear a mask and you will need steel wool and a steel brush not sure if i have any of these items left i cant get in the shed my oh has the key on his keyring and is not home until 5 but if i do you are welcome to them all the best  ::

----------


## upolian

also give caithness chemicals a shout he may have or will knock something up for you  :Wink:

----------


## Dadie

You will need some decent rubber gloves and binbags too!
And the wood will need to be "fed" afterwards with wax or oil or sealed with varnish.

----------


## Thumper

Thanks everyone for all the help,it will be a while before I can do it yet,still in a sling at the mo  ::  but I now have some idea as to what to use and how to use it  :Smile:  x

----------


## upolian

a sling?wot happened to you ::

----------


## Thumper

Has anyone tried the "safe" paint strippers,think it would be best with a house full of kids,dog and cat so if anyone has tried it let me know how it went please x

----------


## bekisman

> Has anyone tried the "safe" paint strippers,think it would be best with a house full of kids,dog and cat so if anyone has tried it let me know how it went please x


Not tried 'em but sounds ideal? 
Have a look here:  http://www.guardianecostore.co.uk/products/home-strip/solvent-free-paint-stripper-2l/ (safe to use around children and pets)

----------


## Thumper

> Not tried 'em but sounds ideal? 
> Have a look here:  http://www.guardianecostore.co.uk/products/home-strip/solvent-free-paint-stripper-2l/ (safe to use around children and pets)



Thanks for that,funnily enough that was the one I was planning trying! :Grin:  x

----------


## Anji

I've never tried any of the 'safe' cleaners, but I used Nitromors on a staircase a few years back.
I don't know what I did wrong, maybe I left it on too long or applied it too liberally, but some of the wood was stained for ever more.
Mind, the majority of it came up a treat.

----------

